# Huron River Depths



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

anyone know how deep the Huron River is from Pte Mouliee on up a few miles? Would it be safe to run and outboard. I would like to go up and hot shot the deeper holes for steelhead. I know she gets shallower toward Telegraph Bridge and I know she is loaded with rocks and snags. Any suggestions?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I think you should be able to just don't go flying up the river and put it on you shallow setting to be safe.


----------



## SteelWarrior (Dec 30, 2005)

You should have no problems going up stream from Pt. Moulee all the way to the boat launch just east of Telegraph Rd. The river is up right now just take her easy and take a spotter with ya ! :yikes: lol


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

SteelWarrior said:


> just take her easy and take a spotter with ya ! :yikes: lol


Great advise on the spotter !!,


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

SteelWarrior said:


> You should have no problems going up stream from Pt. Moulee all the way to the boat launch just east of Telegraph Rd. The river is up right now just take her easy and take a spotter with ya ! :yikes: lol


I mostly agree but wanted to add a little more info....it really depends on the size of the outboard, the length of the shaft, and how much you care about your prop if you don't have a gaurd on it. 

I'd say, you'd be safe from Erie to 75 in most smaller boats with an outboard...prob some bigger ones too (I saw a 17s or too but I wouldn't do it). Never had an issue down there. 

From 75to Flat Rock. Plan on hitting something......so if you don't have a prop guard....your risking hitting something on a turn which could ding up your prop. 

I know for a fact there is 1 big log that cross 75% of the river up at the top. I hit it yesterday with my 6 hp in my drift boat. I knew better....I thought the water was up enough. There are a few other spots.....a rock here....a log there.....you could also possible bump.

If you have a prop gaurd.......you are good to go on all of it. If you don't, go slow and straight. 

As far as the spotter goes....good idea....in any boat any where....however....you can barely see into the water in the Huron. Your spotter will likely not be able to tell you there is a log or a rock.....unless the log is floating. 

Good luck....let us know how it goes.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

MI_STEELHEAD said:


> I mostly agree but wanted to add a little more info....it really depends on the size of the outboard, the length of the shaft, and how much you care about your prop if you don't have a gaurd on it.
> 
> I'd say, you'd be safe from Erie to 75 in most smaller boats with an outboard...prob some bigger ones too (I saw a 17s or too but I wouldn't do it). Never had an issue down there.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. just curious. I used to fish the Huron hard for walleyes and kings years ago but never really put much effort toward steelhead. I hear of people doing better each year and hell its only 15 minutes from the house so I may give her a try.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

happyhooker2 said:


> Thanks guys. just curious. I used to fish the Huron hard for walleyes and kings years ago but never really put much effort toward steelhead. I hear of people doing better each year and hell its only 15 minutes from the house so I may give her a try.


PM me if your looking for someone to run it with. I live off of West so I sneak off to the river all the time.


----------

